# Wife joining me..



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

I will heading to Dubai in a couple of days and was thinking of bringing my wife over a toursit visa till i finish my papers and then i can start her papers..question is - is it possible that process her papers while shes in Dubai or she has to leave dubai once i start the papers? any ideas?

can i start the process of her visa while we its being processed and shes on tourist visa? or they are not linked?

thanks al for your help


----------



## Bigo (May 22, 2013)

As long as you have an employment contact and you started your VISA it's ok she can come and you can start her papers after yours , but make sure to apply for her along stay visit visa 3 months because first time residencies takes around 6 weeks at least. After your papers are done you can apply for entry permit for her and change of status from visitor to resident.

Cheers


----------



## FlexRay (Feb 12, 2013)

I was in Dubai while my wife's company completed my residency visa.

Craig


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

But she will be coming on a tourist visa which is only valid for 30 days. I thought by then then I would have applied for her and got her visa or not??


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

telecompro said:


> But she will be coming on a tourist visa which is only valid for 30 days. I thought by then then I would have applied for her and got her visa or not??


If need be she can do a visa run to get another 30 days


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

once you have your visa, you can apply for hers. so if she is on a 30 day then do not delay the process.

get your medical done asap and pay for the vip service. you should get your visa stamp in a few days after that. then your wife can go for the medical etc. and you should be able to get the visa in that 30 day time frame. just be aware that once the visa process is underway, she can't actually leave the country as she will have submitted her passport to await the visa stamp. therefore she would not be able to do a visa run during that time.

if she is only coming over on a tourist visa for 30 days, is the plan to have her return home to wrap things up or were you planning for this to be the big one way trip for both of you? because if it is the former, it's just as easy to have her return home and then apply for her visa while she is away. she will be granted a temporary residence visa for her return which is valid for 2 months. once she is back all she has to do is go in for the medical [and you can apply for emirates id at same time] and she should get her stamp shortly after that.

not sure about your country, but for some, if the residence visa is obtained while she is presently in uae on a tourist visa, she will have to exit the country and re-enter with the residence visa.

this is how my husband and i did it. no hassles. and no fear of not getting the visa in the first 30 days while visiting. to be honest, there were some issues with my husband getting his residence visa and he was left for many weeks with no passport and no visa. so you never know, there could always be unforeseen delays. if you must apply for her visa while she is here on the tourist visa, i would strongly recommend you extend to 60 days just to be safe. i'm not sure what the result is if the tourist visa expires while she is waiting for the residence visa and has no passport to exit anyway.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

I know that if a visa application is far along enough that the passport is with immigration and the visit time period has elapsed, then there is nothing to be worried about, as you are considered to be 'in status' during processing.


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

sammylou said:


> once you have your visa, you can apply for hers. so if she is on a 30 day then do not delay the process.
> 
> get your medical done asap and pay for the vip service. you should get your visa stamp in a few days after that. then your wife can go for the medical etc. and you should be able to get the visa in that 30 day time frame. just be aware that once the visa process is underway, she can't actually leave the country as she will have submitted her passport to await the visa stamp. therefore she would not be able to do a visa run during that time.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply, I think I will do like u say and she can wait till I apply for her while im in the UAE


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Bigo said:


> As long as you have an employment contact and you started your VISA it's ok she can come and you can start her papers after yours , but make sure to apply for her along stay visit visa 3 months because first time residencies takes around 6 weeks at least. After your papers are done you can apply for entry permit for her and change of status from visitor to resident.
> 
> Cheers


can take 6 weeks - or can take around 2...
Certainly didn't take anywhere near 6 weeks to get mine.....

depends on your company, and how pro-active they are at this sort of thing.


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

vantage said:


> can take 6 weeks - or can take around 2...
> Certainly didn't take anywhere near 6 weeks to get mine.....
> 
> depends on your company, and how pro-active they are at this sort of thing.


Agree, we have been fortunate in that my husbands company have been proactive! 
My husband had his residency visa in a week. We have joined him in the last month and before coming over scanned all our relevant docs to him and his company started application for our arrival and receiving original docs. Had my medical etc last week and final steps are now done. 
And yes as they have our passports, for son and I, then we are in status and unable to do nothing about it. I was worried but reassured about process. 
I have to say without my husbands company doing all he leg work for us and even taking me to medical at DIFC plus driving me to Satwa for the fingerprinting it may have taken longer. 

For us it worked coming out after my husband had sorted out hus residency visa and accommodation etc so I could tie up loose ends back home! 

Best of luck!


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

BBmover said:


> Agree, we have been fortunate in that my husbands company have been proactive!
> My husband had his residency visa in a week. We have joined him in the last month and before coming over scanned all our relevant docs to him and his company started application for our arrival and receiving original docs. Had my medical etc last week and final steps are now done.
> And yes as they have our passports, for son and I, then we are in status and unable to do nothing about it. I was worried but reassured about process.
> I have to say without my husbands company doing all he leg work for us and even taking me to medical at DIFC plus driving me to Satwa for the fingerprinting it may have taken longer.
> ...


Thanks for the tips, I will do the same too. Difc well be doing my papers as well....


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

telecompro said:


> Thanks for the tips, I will do the same too. Difc well be doing my papers as well....


So you may have a quick process.

Just have everything ready - marriage cert attested, if children birth certs attested, passport with more than 6 months on it, passport photos. we scanned and emailed it all through the week before my son and i left. Also, the cost was less with us starting the process for us that way than when we arrived. Your company should guide you through all that. It was easy having it dine at DIFC and being called a couple of days before to be told of medical appt time etc. 
good luck.


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

Quick question guys, would my wife visa application go through security clearance as well just like idid ?? I had to wait 6 weeks so I'm wandering if it well be the same for her or not??

Thanks


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Security clearance is an employer requirement, it is not a visa requirement.


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

that doesnt answer my question


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

telecompro said:


> that doesnt answer my question


to translate fcjb's response: No. Your wife does not need a security clearance.


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

No, I didn't require one.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

rsinner said:


> to translate fcjb's response: No. Your wife does not need a security clearance.


Jeez, thought it was pretty clear. What he said... 

For the sake of completeness, security clearance is a condition of your employment. It has nothing to do with your visa. As your wife is getting a visa and not a job from your employer she does not need security clearance. 

Fyi: most people here did not require a security clearance by their employers.


----------

